# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μπλε gouldian ? Head ?

## Finchiii

Γεια σας παραδεισαδες · ψάχνοντας gouldian από τη «φιλική» Γερμανια μου ανεφεραν μετάλλαξη με μπλε κεφάλι σε τιμή κάπως τσουχτερη 110 ευρώ , . Αρχικά gouldianades υπάρχει τέτοια μετάλλαξη κάποια φωτό ίσως , και έπειτα εκτρέφει κάποιος στην Ελλάδα ;;

----------


## Alexandros

Εδώ η φωτογραφία

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Χρηστο το πουλακι στο αριστερο χερι της φωτογραφιας δεν αποτελει "εδραιωμενη" μεταλλαξη οποτε πιστευω θα ηταν λιγο δυσκολο να εννοουν αυτο και μαλιστα σε τοσο χαμηλη τιμη.
Απο την αλλη, ενα πουλακι σαν αυτο στο δεξι χερι ειναι ενα κοινο dilute μαυροκεφαλο το οποιο μοιαζει με κυανοκεφαλο και οντως τα 110 ευρω ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη τιμη.

----------


## Finchiii

Αλεξανδρε κ Οδυσσεα σας ευχαριστώ . Οδυσσέα μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μ πεις ποια θα ήταν λογική τιμή , και αν μπορώ να βρω τη συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη στην Ελλαδα - από ελληνα εκτροφεα δηλαδή ;

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Χρήστο αυτό στην φωτογραφία είναι το μαυροκέφαλο dilute.
Στην Ελλάδα από εκτροφέα νομιζω γυρω στα 50 ευρώ.
Επισης πιστευω θα το βρεις σχετικα ευκολα με λιγο ψαξιμο γιατι δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα σπανιο.
Και σε μαγαζια μπορεις να το βρεις στις εισαγωγες αλλα εκει οι τιμες παιζουν αρκετα... Πχ σημερα ειδα πρασινα γκουλντιανς στην Αθηνας 80 ευρω το ενα και οχι στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.

Δες και εδω αυτο που το δινει 85 δολαρια
http://www.ladygouldianfinch-ca.com/clearance.html

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Και εδω 1 ακομα gouldian με κεφαλι προς το μπλε...
 ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Και μερικες ακομα που βρηκα στο διαδικτυο απο μαυροκεφαλο dilute με πολυ περισσοτερο μπλε στο κεφαλι απο τα κοινα.
Η πηγη δεν αναφεροταν   ::

----------

